# My living room setup



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

*AV receiver:* Onkyo TX-NR3010
*Projector:* Epson EH-TW4400
*Blu-ray player/Game consoles:* Playstation 3 & 4
*CD-player:* Audiolab 8200CD
*FM-tuner:* NAD C426
*Stero preamp:* Relaixed2 SMD version
*Stereo and HT poweramps:* NewClassD Discrete monoblocks
*Turntable:* Technics SL-3210 turntable with Denon DL-103

Speakers:
*Front L+R:* Elac FS609 CE
*Center:* Elac CC601 X-Jet
*Surround:* Wharfedale 10.1
*Sub:* BK Electronics Monolith DF

*Screen:* Definite Crystal 100" 16:9 (221x124cm)

All cables diy except optical cables.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice setup! I see you are a car race gamer! What games do you play?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Nice setup! I see you are a car race gamer! What games do you play?


Lately haven't played much. Bought and painted that rig for Gran Turismo 5, played that about 98% and got bored with endurance races. I have GT6 too, but don't have enough time nowadays for any games. 








I might have to take better pictures of my living room when it's daylight. Those are kind of dark...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hllbll said:


> Lately haven't played much. Bought and painted that rig for Gran Turismo 5, played that about 98% and got bored with endurance races. I have GT6 too, but don't have enough time nowadays for any games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your rig! I play GT5, GT6, and Forza 4... Lately i have been playing more of Forza 4.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice setup! I really like the artwork and those amps are great looking. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you! There is some quick info for the power amps: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-example-newclassd-monoblocks.html#post721746


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where did you get the gaming rig? Is it expensive... It sure looks like it is.


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Where did you get the gaming rig? Is it expensive... It sure looks like it is.


Well, it wasn't too expensive, stainless steel and wood parts cost me about $300 and aluminium profiles added about $100. Then few hours drilling and many hours painting that "fake wood finish" with logos etc.

Here is link to the newer version of the same rig: http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/threads/gtrr-2-0-with-pictures-now.232885/

Of course it's a lot of money, but that's really rigid and fully adjustable as you can see from the pics. Holes everywhere  I have had it over 3 years now, most of the time unused. But, you have to have toys, right?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hllbll said:


> Well, it wasn't too expensive, stainless steel and wood parts cost me about $300 and aluminium profiles added about $100. Then few hours drilling and many hours painting that "fake wood finish" with logos etc.
> 
> Here is link to the newer version of the same rig: http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/threads/gtrr-2-0-with-pictures-now.232885/
> 
> Of course it's a lot of money, but that's really rigid and fully adjustable as you can see from the pics. Holes everywhere  I have had it over 3 years now, most of the time unused. But, you have to have toys, right?


Are you the one that posted the thread of it too? It looks awesome! On I think it was the last page or to there was a small monitor too... What is the small monitor for? Is this something you buy the plans for or can you buy it ready to assemble? Shipping would most likely be expensive to ship to California. I would love to have 2 of them for our new HT room... 150"+ driving on GT6, and Forza would be a blast!! :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with everybody, very nice setup. I also like the art decorations. You will have a lot of enjoyment in that room that is for sure. Good job!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

hllbll said:


> Thank you! There is some quick info for the power amps: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-audio/76474-one-example-newclassd-monoblocks.html#post721746


Even more impressed that you built and painted those great work!


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Are you the one that posted the thread of it too? It looks awesome! On I think it was the last page or to there was a small monitor too... What is the small monitor for? Is this something you buy the plans for or can you buy it ready to assemble? Shipping would most likely be expensive to ship to California. I would love to have 2 of them for our new HT room... 150"+ driving on GT6, and Forza would be a blast!! :T


Sorry, I should have mentioned that I am not the designer, I bought this from Timppaq, whose thread that is. I bought from him the stainless steel (those thin plates which can be seen in the pic) parts and the wood panels. Aluminium parts I bought from local shop and had them cut to length by the shop. Also nuts and bolts came from Timppaq. He provided the "user manual" (exploided view and many photos of assembled unit) and the list of nuts and bolts needed. I didn't install the monitor stand, because don't need it.

I don't know what is the purpose of the small monitor...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hllbll said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned that I am not the designer, I bought this from Timppaq, whose thread that is. I bought from him the stainless steel (those thin plates which can be seen in the pic) parts and the wood panels. Aluminium parts I bought from local shop and had them cut to length by the shop. Also nuts and bolts came from Timppaq. He provided the "user manual" (exploided view and many photos of assembled unit) and the list of nuts and bolts needed. I didn't install the monitor stand, because don't need it.
> 
> I don't know what is the purpose of the small monitor...


:T:T It sure is nice! I will have to see if he will sell the plans and maybe the custom metal curved pieces.


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Little bit upgrade, nothing big. Four helmholtz resonators at the front corners (60 Hz and 120 Hz), two for each corner and added 10 pcs Soften S1 acoustic panels to the right wall. Also filled the front wall with Konto acoustic panels, also behind the screen.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

hllbll said:


> Little bit upgrade, nothing big. Four helmholtz resonators at the front corners (60 Hz and 120 Hz), two for each corner and added 10 pcs Soften S1 acoustic panels to the right wall. Also filled the front wall with Konto acoustic panels, also behind the screen.


Do you have the ability to test the room. How did the helmholtz work out?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> Do you have the ability to test the room. How did the helmholtz work out?


Helmholtz worked out pretty good, but there's still room for improvement. Below is room response before and after all the acoustics I have now. Note, that there's little difference with the level in the measurements, so observe only the difference in shape of the response. In my opinion, the bass response smoothed out quite nice. As you say, there's no replacement for displacement :bigsmile:










And here are two pictures showing only the difference with and without the Helmholtzs, first one without and second with:



















Aaand of course because we are at hts, I'll show what Audyssey pro kit did to my set, fist one without Audyssey and second one with:



















Unfortunately the legends are in Finnish, if someone is in need for translation, I can do that too.


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, maybe it wasn't "finished room" almost four years ago. Is it now? I don't think so. But it's different anyway 










I replaced my previous main speakers (Elac 609) with Elac 509, added pair of Elac 244 BE for front wide speakers, purchased pair of Elac FS 249 for surround and for the "final touch" pair of Elac 2090 subwoofers. Also the screen is now acoustically invisible(?) so I could place the center speaker (Elac CC 601) for optimum height behind the screen. So, only small adjustments made during these years 

Here's the family portrait before the 609's went to their new home:










Almost forgot, I made four acrylic diffusers (two for both sides) from pre cut material. Clear acrylic because I don't want to block the light coming from the windows. They are 1 meter wide, 1,5 meter tall and 0,2 meter deep.

Some older pictures:


----------



## Nerdist (Jul 10, 2018)

ellisr63 said:


> I like your rig! I play GT5, GT6, and Forza 4... Lately i have been playing more of Forza 4.


Back in the day, GT was the superior game. Forza has not only caught but greatly surpassed GT which seems far too stuck in the past. I think I played GT Sport on the PS4 for maybe a day or two. I've been playing FH4 & FM7 (on the One X) almost non-stop since they released. The only reason I've stopped FH3 is because FH4 just came out. It's still a little glitchy, but a definite evolution over FH3. Beyond the more online nature of GT Sport, the GT series has (IMHO) actually devolved in many ways. It feels more "arcade" now than it did when the original came out in the late 90's. It's also still bumper car paradise. How can they call it a "Driving Simulator" when you can fly around corners at top speed, bouncing off the guardrails & other cars while taking no damage and continuing on your merry way? I mean really, that practice is actually a viable strategy. IMHO, GT3 & GT4 were the pinnacle of the series. Since then, it's been all Forza.

Anyway, nice setups!!!

OP, what did you do with that *ORANGE* sofa?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Nerdist said:


> OP, what did you do with that *ORANGE* sofa?


I still have it, moved just to another room. I have few times tested with it how much better/worse the sound is without headrest. And it's not so comfortable than recliner.


----------

